# Countertop or free-standing oven for a studio apartment recommendations



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

I may be moving to a studio that doesn't have a built in oven. Nothing I haven't done before, but I've become fond of my dutch oven being IN the oven. Seriously, my last pot of chili was the best I've ever eaten. I used to have a Breville Smart Oven, lost in the move. Are there any other options I should be looking out for? Any countertop ovens or free standing ovens large enough for a 14-x-11-inch pot?

Or, is there another way to get that lovely baked texture and flavor that doesn't rely on a full-sized oven? I've done the same recipe at a simmer and it's nowhere as rich and developed.


----------



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

*UPDATE*​
I got to check out the potential new place, and it's beautiful. Tiny and not without flaws, but, oh man, so many less flaws than where I live now. I want in. Some major fears were relieved, but I learned another issue with the kitchen: the cook top only fits a 1-quart pot and a 3-quart pot. Who even owns a 1-quart pot?

Any suggestions??


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

https://www.cnet.com/reviews/brava-oven-review/

cnet generally is where i go for new kitchen item reviews. they tend to focus on more high end product though.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

and I do have a 1 quart pot.

you'd probably benefit from a single hob induction burner. the duxtop 1800 watt unit is probably the leading bang for the buck right now.


I got one for my daughter for Christmas this past season.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I'll second the Duxtop, it's a great unit!
Make sure you have a good 15A breaker (@~120v), mine actually draws 15.25 Amps.
It's also a nice secondary for keeping SS mixing bowls warm (ie: rice paper wraps)


----------



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

phatch said:


> and I do have a 1 quart pot.
> 
> you'd probably benefit from a single hob induction burner. the duxtop 1800 watt unit is probably the leading bang for the buck right now.
> 
> ...


I actually used to own one and can confirm it's excellent! Unfortunately, the apartment comes with a cuisinart 2 burner induction, and I got a faulty one. Still waiting on a replacement. It's been three weeks!


----------

